# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vet rond geslachtsdeel

## Borsallino

Hallo,
Wie kan mij helpen: ik ben te zwaar. Dat is feit. Niet ernstig te zwaar, maar toch wel. Maar, rond mijn geslacht is een echt dikke laag vet. Dat zit echt niet uit. Mijn vraag is of een manier bestaat om deze laag vet te verbranden. Ik ben mijn eetpatroon al aangepast en zo gaat het uitstekend. Ik val lanzaam maar zeker af. Maar, rond mijn geslacht zie ik geen veranderingen. Bestaat iets wat ik kan insmeren of  behalve onder mest te gaan...  :Smile: 

Ik verwacht jullie reacties bedankt


p.s. 
Ik ben een man

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Borsallino,

Zover ik weet is er geen middeltje die dat vet daar weghaalt. Het is een feit dat het geslachtsdeel een opslag voor vet is. Maar ik heb het idee dat wanneer je wat afvalt je ook wel wat vet daar verbrand, misschien is dit minder zichtbaar dan bijvoorbeeld je buik omdat dat een kleiner oppervlak is valt het bij je geslachtsdeel misschien minder op?
Maar verder zou ik echt geen middeltjes weten, volgens mij zijn die er ook niet.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Misschien een tip;

Extra veel vrijen en/of masturberen zodat het geslachtsdeel moet 'werken' en daardoor mss vet verbrand??? Ik weet niet of dit mogelijk is, maar proberen kan geen kwaad denk ik  :Wink: 

Verder zou ik het ook niet weten!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aggie!

Haha dat zou geen straf moeten zijn voor een man!

----------


## Borsallino

wow... bedankt dames... goede tip... extra vrijen... hm... masturberen vind ik minder, maar vrijen... mmm...  :Smile:  
goed. bednakt voor reactie... ik dacht meer aan zelf die moet je op huid insmeren... ik zag op tv reclame. na enkele uren verdween vet... hebben jullie ervaringen? natuurlijk, als ik afvallen ga, wordt dit ook minder rg. maar ik dacht tot die tijd...  :Smile:  ongeduldig...  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Niet gebruiken die zalfjes van tv....dat helpt toch allemaal helemaal niets!
Gewoon proberen afvallen op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier  :Wink: .
..... Geduld is een schone zaak  :Big Grin:  .....

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal met Agnes eens.

Die zalfjes en middeltjes die je op tv ziet zijn vaak heel erg misleidend en werken niet. Zijn enkel maar verkooppraatjes om zo'n product te verkopen. Vaak zijn dat soort dingen ook nog eens hartstikke duur..

----------


## fitvandaag

Helaas pindakaas, dat bestaat niet, je zult net zoveel moeten afvallen tot ook daar het vet gaat verdwijnen. Plaatselijk verbranden bestaat niet, bij ieder mens gaat dat individueel. Het vet dat er het langst zit, gaat ook het laatst weg. 
Dus doorzetten en ga ook sporten ed, meer spieren helpt om af te vallen en laat vet verdwijnen.

----------

